# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  30 bin m2'yi ucuza kapattılar

## bozok

*30 bin m2’yi ucuza kapattılar*

*10 şubat 2009 / HüRRİYET*



*MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural’ın, Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in mal varlığını sakladığı açıklamasıyla başlayan kavga büyüyor. Vural, dün de belediyeye ait 30 bin metrekarelik arsanın, belediye üst düzey görevlilerinin yönetici olduğu Gülbağ Yapı Kooperatifi’ne, yasalara aykırı olarak verildiğini öne sürdü. Vural, yasaya aykırı yapılan işlemler için Cumhuriyet savcılarını göreve çağırdı.*


*"Gökçek, sözünü tutsun ve istifa etsin"* diyen Vural, şunları söyledi: 

Beytepe Mevkii’nde kamulaştırılan belediyeye ait 30 bin 184 metrekare arsa, Gülbağ Konut Yapı Kooperatifi’ne, metrekaresi 40 liradan olmak üzere 1 milyon 207 bin 360 lira bedelle satıldı. İmar Yasası’nın öngördüğü parselasyon çalışmaları ise belediye arsasının kooperatife satışından sonra onaylandı. 

Rahmi üınar, kooperatifin başkanı ve belediyenin Teftiş Kurulu’nun Başkanı; Mehmet Pamuksuz, kooperatifin başkan yardımcısı ve belediyenin Emlak ve İstimlak Daire Başkan Vekili; Recep Tekcan, kooperatifin muhasibi ve belediyenin Basın Yayın Dairesi Başkanı; ümer Faruk Erciyes, kooperatif üyesi, belediyenin İmar Dairesi Başkanı ve belediye encümeni üyesi; Neriman Erbahçeci, kooperatif üyesi, belediyenin Yazı İşleri ve Karar Dairesi Başkanı ve belediye encümeni üyesi.

Belediye Kanunu’na göre, ’Encümen başkan ve üyeleri, münhasıran kendileri, ikinci derece dahil kan ve kayın hısımları ve evlatlıkları ile ilgili işlerin görüşüldüğü encümen toplantılarına katılamazlar. Oysa kooperatifin başkan ve üyeleri encümen toplantısına katıldılar. Yani kooperatifin yöneticileri, hem alıcı hem satıcı oldu. 

Belediyenin bahsedilen hissesini satabilmesi için parselasyon planının yapılması gerekir. Parselasyon planı, halen üankaya Kadastro Müdürlüğünde tescili bekliyor. Kooperatif üyesi belediye yöneticileri, belediye arsasını ihalesiz zimmetlerine geçiriyorlar. Belediye arsasını da parselasyon plansız satıyorlar. 

131 üyeli kooperatif adına yapılan açıklamada ise, işlemlerde kamunun zararının söz konusu olmadığı belirtildi. Kooperatif üyeleri ve kooperatife üye belediye çalışanlarının "ağır bir töhmet altında" bırakıldığı kaydedilen açıklamada tarladaki belediye hissesinin encümen kararıyla satın alındığı bildirildi.


*Basından öğrendim*

*Melİh* Gökçek, kooperatif ile ilgili iddialarını basından öğrendiğini söyledi. Gökçek, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, *"Olayla ilgili daha önce herhangi bir bilgim yoktu. Konu hakkında derhal soruşturma açılmasını emrettim. Hukuka aykırı bir durum varsa gereği yapılacaktır"* dedi. 


*Ergenekon savcısı da üye*

*GüLBAğ* Konut Yapı Kooperatifi üyeleri arasında, Adalet Bakanlığı Kanunlar Genel Müdürü Kenan üzdemir, Ergenekon Savcısı Fikret Seçen, Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hüseyin Kocabey, Afyon Valisi Haluk İmga, Adalet Bakanlığı Kanunlar Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Yusuf Solmaz Balo, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü Personel Daire Başkanı İbrahim Selvi, Ankara Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Mümin Tosyalı, Dr. Zekai Tahir Burak Kadın Sağlığı Eğitim ve Araştırma Hastanesi Başhekimi Op. Dr. Leyla Mollamahmutoğlu, Başhekim Yardımcısı Mustafa Beşli, EPDK’da daire başkanı Güngör Azim Tuna, TEDAş Genel Müdürlüğü Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Malzeme Yönetim Daire Başkanı Orhan Eyigün, Büyükşehir Belediyesi müfettişi ve Kamu Etik Kurulu üyesi Asra Parlak, Gökçek’in kurdurduğu iddia edilen Demokrat Parti’nin Genel Başkanı Cemal şen gibi tanınmış isimler bulunuyor. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Gökçek herşeyi biliyormuş!* 

*Ballı kooperatif arsası olayında son perde...*

*13.02.2009 / VATAN*

MHP'li Oktay Vural MelihGökçek'in peşini bırakmıyor. Vural'ın ortaya koyduğu kooperatif skandalından sonra Melih Gökçek *"haberim yok"* açıklamsı yapmıştı. şimdi ise Vural *"haberi de var belgelerin altında imzası da var"* diyor.

Bugün ortaya çıkan belgeler Gökçek'in skandal kooperatiften de ballı arsa satışından da haberdar olduğunu ortaya koydu... 



Ankara'nın en değerli noktalarından Beysukent 598 numaralı parsel... Tam 30 bin metrekare arsa... Skandal Güzelbağ Kooperatifinin Başkanı Rahmi üınar Büyükşehir Belediyesi Teftiş Kurulu Başkanı... Büyükşehir Belediyesinin Emlak ve İstimlak Daire Başkanı Mehmet Pamuksuz da o kooperatifte başkan yardımcısı..

Kişi başına sadece 9 milyar 280 milyon lira düştü.. Bugün satacak olsalar en az 20 trilyon yani 20 milyon lira edecek bu arsaya neredeyse bedavaya sahip oldular...

Herkes şaşırdı... şok oldu... Yapılan yazılı açıklamaya bakılırsa Melih Gökçek de şaşırdı.. *"Medyadan öğrendim hemen soruşturma açtırdım"* dedi.

Birinci belgeye göre belediye bürokratlara satılan arazinin yazısını Ankara Valiliğine yolluyor.. İşte o yazı Melih Gökçek adına deniyor ve Güzelbağ kooperatifine* "tamamdır"* deniliyor.

İkinci belgeye göre melih gökçek güzelbağı kooperatifini çok yakından tanıyor.. üünkü aynı kooperatifle bürokratlar daha önce de 67 bin metrekarelik bir arsayı satın almak istemiş. 

Gökçek de hemen olur demiş ve belediyenin arsasını belediyenin yöneticilerine imzasıyla tahsis etmiş.. Ama arsaları istimlak edilen vatandaş mahkemeye gidince oyun bozulmuş...


*İbrahim Gündüz / Kanaldhaber*

----------


## bozok

*Yalaaaannnnnn, yalaaaaaaannn!*


*Mustafa Mutlu*
*VATAN GAZETESİ*
*14.02.2009*



Yeliz’in son günlerde yeniden sıkça duymaya başladığımız ünlü şarkısını CD çalarınıza koyun ve bu yazıyı öyle okuyun!

Yeliz, o tok sesiyle *“Yalaaaaaannn, yaalaaaannn”* diye haykırırken, siz de hayatınıza giren bütün yalancıları düşünün.

Söz verip de tutmayanları, ayaküstü roman yazanları...

Başkalarının üzerinde yakalanan popolarını bile, “Benim değil” diye inkar edenleri!

şarkının nakaratına geldiğinizde ise yönünüzü başkente doğru çevirip kuvvetle haykırın:

*“Yalaaaaan, yalaaaaannn!”* 


***

Gerçi başkentte çok yalancı var; ne kadar bağırırsanız bağırın, aldırmazlar... 

Ama bugünlerde yine o başkentte yaşayan öyle biri var ki; yalanını inkar edecek hali bile kalmadı!

Bulduğu her kamera karşısında saatlerce konuşmayı sevdiği halde, günlerdir gazetecilerden köşe bucak kaçıyor. Yakalandığında ise, *“Konuşmayacağım işte, konuşmayacağım işte”* diye mızıklıyor!

*“Yalan”ı resmen belgelenen bu kişi, Melih Gökçek!*

*“MHP’nin Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’su”* Oktay Vural, aylardır özenle hazırladığı dosyaları tek tek açıklıyor ve dut ağacını silkeler gibi silkeliyor Melih Gökçek’i...


***

MHP Grup Başkan Vekili, son olarak bir* “arsa ve kooperatif yolsuzluğu dosyası”*yla çıktı basının önüne...

Ankara’nın en değerli arazilerinin bulunduğu Beysukent’te 598 numaralı parselin ilginç öyküsünü anlattı.

Tam 30 bin metrekarelik bu arsanın, Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin *“uzman yöneticileri”* tarafından nasıl lüpletildiğini kanıtladı.

Belediyenin Emlak ve İstimlak Daire Başkanı Mehmet Pamuksuz’un, bu arsayı başkan yardımcısı olduğu Güzelbağ Kooperatifi’ne nasıl sattığını belgeledi.

Bir eliyle sattığı arsayı, öbür eliyle nasıl ucuza kapattığını gösterdi.

Sonra da Belediye Başkanı Gökçek’e dönüp, *“Bürokratlarının bugünkü parayla milyonlarca TL değerindeki bu arsayı beleşe yakın bir bedelle kapatmalarına neden izin verdin?”* diye sordu.

Gökçek hemen oltaya geldi ve *“Haberim yok, incelettireceğim”* diye bir açıklama yaptı.

Ama bir gün sonra bu açıklamayı yaptığına bin pişman oldu!

üünkü Oktay Vural, bu kez de o arsayla ilgili olarak Melih Gökçek adına Ankara Valiliği’ne yazılan bir belgeyi dağıttı gazetecilere...

Yani, Gökçek’in* “Haberim yok”* derken *YALAN söylediğini* belgeledi!


***

Meğer,* “üamın kökü olmaz, yalancının sözü olmaz”* diye atalarımız bizi nasıl da kandırmış...

*“Akşam yalan söyleyenin, sabah yüzü kara çıkar”* diyenler de!

Baksanıza hep bir ağızdan,* “Yalaaaaaannnn, yalaaaaannn”* diye bağırıyoruz, onun yüzünün ne karardığı var ne de kızardığı! 

Demek ki neymiş?

Onur, gurur, dürüstlük, kocaman bir yalanmış!

...

----------

